# He has GOT to stop peeing all over the toilet (and floor, and occasionally the wall....) HELP!!!



## True Blue

I know this is a common problem with boys. But DS is 6 now. I'm SO over the peeing thing. He's in too much of a rush and just doesn't aim well if at all. He CAN do it, he's just in too much of a hurry to be bothered. I've tried having him clean it. I could probably be more consistent with that, but I'm not sure how much it really helps. Not the way I thought it would anyway LOL. I'm ready to lock the bathrooms and not let him in anymore unless he's supervised....please someone help!







:


----------



## Mom4tot

Amy, have you tried going with him and reinforcing it for a few days? I know that it is time consumimg, but sometimes bad habits take a little time to change. How about asking for some help cleaning the bathroom... maybe if he sees what he's doing, he may be more willing to change?


----------



## transformed

I'm sorry.

Have you suggested he pee outside? It's more biologically correct anyways. And kills tons of pests in your garden.














6 yr old boys cant stop moving, that includes peeing too.


----------



## transformed

oh and definatly what mom4tot said-Make the bathroom cleaning HIS department!

Man, you all are so much more constructive than me.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose

I grew up with all brothers and one bathroom for us that I was in charge of cleaning. I soooo feel your pain. I would be consistent about having him clean up after himself and make it clear that it is easier when he aims right. I have done with with DSD and spitting toothpaste all over the bathroom sink and leaving it there. It worked well for her.


----------



## latinmom

My boys are 8, and we had a good deal of success with constant reminders (every time they go in, I remind them) and making them clean it up. It took a while, but there has been a huge improve ment in the last 3 months. We still have ocasional issues, but they try and clean them up before I find out! (semisuccessfully, but its an attempt!).


----------



## boatbaby

You mean I have 2+ more years of this?

ugh.


----------



## MommaFox

Boys! They pee everywhere, on everything. I think even the grown ones miss sometiems. When #1son was in pre-k, they had a problem with someone peeing on the toilet paper roll. They had to follow each child into the potty after they were done and it turned out it was mine who was doing it







I asked him what in the world he was doing that for. He said "Because I love to."







He hasn't done it again, because we had a talk about how it was not appropriate. Sometimes he still misses, but at least he's not peeing on things anymore. Well, except for that time we caught him peeing off the balcony.


----------



## boobybunny

I make my 11 year old son clean every toliet daily. After sitting in pee in even my bathroom I had it.

So now he is 11 and the toliets stay clean longer. The catch.. just make it part of the daily routine.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew

We started taking a quarter out of his bank every time he peed all over the toilet seat. He pays a lot more attention now and we rarely have a mess. he's 4.5...


----------



## journeymom

:

Ds is nine years old.


----------



## transformed

have you tried "target practice" in the toilet? You can keep a little jar of cheereos on top of the toilet for him to use.  (Or you can actually buy real targets at walmart)

Boys like to shoot stuff.


----------



## Autumn C.

Mine is 9 and we STILL have to remind him.

What did help is having my DH have a man-to-man talk to him. Maybe the similar parts made it more real? I have a feeling I sounded like the adults in the old Charlie Brown cartoons when I talked to him about it.

Oh well.


----------



## True Blue

LOL Autumn.







Waa wah wah wah wah wah.









Ok seriously though. Dh has had talks with him, demonstrations, etc. He's just in too much of a hurry. I think now that camp is over and he's home again, I am going to be more consistent with the cleaning. Also, I really like the quarter idea. He's very motivated by money. He likes to have his own to buy things. I'd like to add a reward system to it though....maybe something like a dime every time he pees and doesn't make a mess, and take a quarter everytime he makes a mess (he pees a million times a day, so giving him a quarter each time would make me broke real fast LOL!). Something like that? I think I need multiple motivators to bring this home!! I'm soooo over sitting in pee (or stepping in it) and the bathroom smelling like a gas station men's room. uke


----------



## mommajb

My son is 11 yo. I also have an 11 month old ds. It makes me cry to think of all the years I am going to be dealing with this. Our bathroom is right by the back door and is the one of choice if all the neighborhood boys are out playing. Do not let this happen to you! If they are in a hurry they will all miss. Do not try talking to your dh while he is in the bathroom!

Make it a daily job for the boys to wipe down the toilet - the seat, the outside, and the rim. Then the floor around it.

Yuck. Yuck. Yuck.


----------



## bl987ue

I would not give my son rewards for doing something that is expected behavior. What has been working for me (he is 7) is following him to the bathroom and reminding him every. single. time. "Lift up the seat, please. Don't forget to flush. Wash your hands." And following through with having him clean the floor and the toilet exterior with some of those wipes if he did miss. He got tired of Old Harpy Mom being on his case. Now for the hard part--getting him to wipe himself consistently!


----------



## True Blue

Hmmm. I find positive reinforcement a good tool.








Naggy Mom just makes frustrated kids!


----------



## AutumnMama

Surely I'm not the only Mama here who has her DS sit to pee?
DH makes enough mess as it is, as long as my DS's are under my roof they will pee sitting down!









Hope you can get things figured out soon!


----------



## True Blue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
Surely I'm not the only Mama here who has her DS sit to pee?
DH makes enough mess as it is, as long as my DS's are under my roof they will pee sitting down!









Hope you can get things figured out soon!

Tried that LOL. Dh actually sits most of the time...but DS won't. I might have to make it a rule. We'll see. You know there is a whole movement for men to sit while peeing? I used to have printouts on the bathroom walls!







I wish I could find the site....


----------



## annethcz

I ask my boys to sit to pee also. DH started sitting to pee when he went to college and had to clean his own bathroom









But when the boys do have accidents, I make them clean it up themselves.


----------



## NikonMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
Surely I'm not the only Mama here who has her DS sit to pee?

DS is 9.5, and about a year ago he told me that he was sitting down to pee. He got tired of me harping on him about peeing all over the toilet, and the floor, and the wall, etc, so he decided on his own to just sit down and pee. The problem now is that he still doesn't pay attention, so he just pees all over the bottom of the seat, and it runs down into the hinges when DH lifts the seat up, and runs down the sides still...etc. He had the greatest intentions, but it didn't help much. LOL


----------



## LemonPie

I taught my son to sit while PLing, mainly because public toilets were too tall for him. But once he saw daddy standing up to go, he switched to that on his own.

We keep flushable wipes around for obvious reasons, but they're also nice for a quick toilet slick-up. Just wipe the rim and the seat down and flush


----------



## myrmom

Quote:

Surely I'm not the only Mama here who has her DS sit to pee?
no...the rule in this house is you sit to pee...I don't care if your man, woman or child!!

I will not have pee all over my bathroom...especially now that i'm pregnant and have to pee a million times.

Ewan knows he can pee standing up in public bathrooms but not at home...we have never had an issue. Dh sits to pee cuz the other choice is clean the bathroom everyday!!!


----------



## kathleen.macfarlane

True Blue said:


> I know this is a common problem with boys. But DS is 6 now. I'm SO over the peeing thing. He's in too much of a rush and just doesn't aim well if at all. He CAN do it, he's just in too much of a hurry to be bothered. I've tried having him clean it. I could probably be more consistent with that, but I'm not sure how much it really helps. Not the way I thought it would anyway LOL. I'm ready to lock the bathrooms and not let him in anymore unless he's supervised....please someone help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


 My son is 14 yrs old ADHD and ODD. He pees all over my bathroom. On the seat, the floor. I have told him so many times. He also "forgets " to flush. There is always an excuse as to why he cannot do certain things to stop doing it. He does not do it at his dad's house, or at least he listens more there. I feel your pain.


----------



## jsave

None of my boys aim good the younger ones just don't take the time and the teen make miss every morning "morning wood lol" we make then clean and they get spoken to. 

Something to keep in mind make shur the young ones know how aim and to hold there penis. If intact and they can holding the foreskin back help aim. And remember TP is there clean up friend oh and wait for the morning wood to go down 🙈


----------

